# Glasgow coffee shop recommendation



## mike361 (Aug 25, 2013)

Morning all,

Just wondering if anyone can suggest a nice coffee shop in Glasgow ?

Mike


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Which part of town?

Riverhill - Gordon St

Gordon St Coffee - Central Station

Laboratorio Espresso - West Nile Street

All That is Coffee - Osborne St

Papercup - Great Western Road

McCune Smith - Duke St


----------



## profondoblu (May 8, 2014)

What's artisan roast and avenue g like I'm planning a afternoon trying a few spots out either today or tomorrow


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Oops Yeah those too. Avenue G on great Western Road is new and chilled. Byres rd is busy and manic. Artisan is ok but inconsistent. Service and quality.


----------



## profondoblu (May 8, 2014)

Sweet, I was just going off bean hunter, not been to any up here yet! Might have an afternoon round the ones near the town centre I think


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I would personally recommend lab, riverhill and papercup.


----------



## martyistheman (Jan 24, 2014)

Laboratorio Espresso is really good. They use their own blend roasted by local guys Dear Green. First time I went here the flat white knocked my socks off. Since then, I have had two Costas and pretty much boked at them both.

Lovely cakes too.


----------



## profondoblu (May 8, 2014)

Popped into river hill on Friday as I was waiting for a train down to London, enjoyed a flat white, went off to buy a sandwich for the journey and couldn't resist going back for another! Will def be heading there again!


----------

